# excess fluid on back of neck at scan 12 weeks



## Dantes Mom

I have already asked about chromosome defects as we were told this is what the baby has got at 12 week scan. if they say the excess fluid on the back of the babys neck means it has a chromosome dects does this mean it has for definate??
I am having a cvs tues but just wna make sure im prepared ?
Any help?
xxx

*update!!
Results clear 4 1st set sex  BOY *


----------



## Lottie86

Definitely not. Some babies can have a higher nuchal fold measurement and be perfectly fine whereas some babies can have a normal nuchal fold measurement and have a chromosome abnormality. The only way to tell for definate if your baby has a chromosome abnormality is by cvs or amnio. 

I hope all goes well on Tuesday and that the results come back clear :hugs:


----------



## sweetm

The nuchal translucency scan is certainly NOT determinative of whether the baby has a chromosomal defect. It is only a screening test to help you and your doctor decide whether diagnostic testing (cvs or amnio) recommended. I was told that 19 out of 20 women with a thick nuchal fold measurement end up having perfectly healthy babies. 

I went through the same thing as you when I went for my first scan. In my case, the NT measurement (and some other measurements) was re-done at a more experienced facilty, and my NT measurement came back normal. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I hope everything works out for you and your baby is fine. I hate all these tests all they do is mostly give false/positives and cause extreme stress to people. Try to calm yourself and relax i know it is hard I have been through it, but you should not be stressed out. Sending good thoughts and lots of love xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## knitbit

It doesn't always mean a chromosomal problem. There are a lot of things that can cause a large NT, including a chromosomal abnormality or heart defect or nothing at all. I hope your CVS results are normal. If they are, they will want to do a detailed heart scan around 20 weeks. If that is clear, too, you have a good chance of having a health baby. ((hugs))


----------



## collie_crazy

Were you told the measurement hunny? 

The NT scan isn't a conclusive test but the CVS is. I dont think there are false positives on the CVS because of what they do - they actually grow / test the cells from the placenta to check for the individual chromosomes on each cell so they know if any are missing / replicated / transplaced etc. 

At my 12 week scan my little girl had a measurement of 11mm - they say anything below 3mm is normal so she was very abnormal. We were told there was a 70% chance she would have a chromosome problem and the CVS came back positive for Turners Syndrome. 

I am hoping and praying that you will have a better result than we did, as most people do after a high NT measurement. 

If you want to / need to chat feel free to PM me any questions or anything you have for the CVS :hugs:


----------



## Dantes Mom

They didnt giv me any measurements, but im gettin a scan before my cvs tomorroww at a much better hospital with better doctors and stuff what measurement doid u have and i will ask. Thanks for sharing your experience and im sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Ours was 11mm... They say normal is anything below 3mm so our measurement was very abnormal. 

Good luck x


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I think, like with anything, anyone over a certain marker (in this case 3mm) will be offered the test, but the more it moves away from 'average' the more likely that there could be something wrong. So, as collie said, her measurement was very very high and sadly it did indicate a problem (v,sorry collie, I read through your posts about that) -I think it sounds like the CVS is what you need to make your choices or be prepared, so I wish you best best of luck with results, tell us when you know.


----------



## collie_crazy

How did you get on today? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Nuchal fold as many others have said is just a "marker" definitely not a diagnoses. I hope all is well with you and LO :hugs:


----------



## Dantes Mom

collie_crazy said:


> How did you get on today? Thinking of you :hugs:

Quite sore today.. fluid on back of babys neck was 3.7mm so not too bad really. Should get results by tues latest. thank you for your thoughts :) xxx


----------



## sweetm

Dantes Mom said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> How did you get on today? Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Quite sore today.. fluid on back of babys neck was 3.7mm so not too bad really. Should get results by tues latest. thank you for your thoughts :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for keeping us updated. 3.7mm isn't too bad at all. Still keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with the results!


----------



## AlwaysPraying

May I ask what the other concerns were? You said that there was a 50-50 chance of a problem. Was it due to the nt measurements?


----------



## Dantes Mom

The doctor said everything else was fine, i asked what my chances were and she sed 50/50. Just the fluid on the back of the babys neck? I'm still a bit overwhelmed by it all. On the plus side my mw came yest and i listened to the babys heart beat and it kicked the thing and moved we heard it on the doppler :) was lovely xxx


----------



## xkayleyx

Went for 12 week scan to find baby had a thicker fluid at bak ov neck measuring 8mm,went bak two days later for another scan and consultant measured 5.2,went bak 2 weeks later for another scan now at the moment measuring 4.4 having amnio in two weeks time,docs also told me about cromosome disorder,downs,or heart problem :( I'm soo woried,its my 3rd pregnancy I have a beautifully healthy lil 3 year old girly,lost twins at 24 weeks in may,now currently pregs agin an praying for some good news please can u reply soo woried wuld like to kno how ur babs is now? X


----------



## FunkyVine

Babies with different chromosomes can still grow to live fulfilling lives - they may need a bit more help but there are loads of amazing and experienced people out there who devote their lives to helping these children. I love this story and I keep posting it because it melts my heart... But also talk to Mum's of older children with Down's Syndrome.

https://www.kellehampton.com/2010/01/nella-cordelia-birth-story.html

xx


----------



## xkayleyx

Thanx for that hun,but unfortunantly in my case I feel I won't b able to carry on with the pregnancy :( this is y I was hopeing for some results on some babys an they we're born ok,doc said could b downs heart or chromosome or absolutly fine,I'm praying my babys in the absolutly fine area,iv heard ov so many false posotives in these scans We're readings we're wrong an baby was actualy ok I am just soo worried its unreal I'm comeing up to 16 weeks now an I soo don't want to abort to late jus goin out of my mind with worry tbh jus wanted other peoples experieneces x


----------



## jamielee1126

Yesterday at our first trimester screening, my boyfriend and I found out that the NT was at 4.95mm. The doctors have been addiment about terminating the pregnancy without doing any additional screening. We are scheduled this Tuesday to terminate the pregnancy, but after reading this board I'm really having second thoughts. I'm sad and scared but want to do my due dilgence in determining if my pregnancy really needs to end.

If anyone has had NT readings and healthy babies, I'd like to hear more about it and what they did to make sure.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

You should start your own thread to get more replies. You should have another scan to confirm and also be offered to continue the pregnancy if you choose. Yo have every right to understand what is happening with your baby before any decisions are mAde. You should be given the choice to do a cvs or amnio to find out what is happening. 

I'm shocked they are pushing And scheduling like this so quickly. Sometimes they can see serious problems very quickly but you should be Able to understand and be comfortable with your decision.


----------



## xkayleyx

I got told to terminate hun,please dont! My nt was high,had scAns around 18 weeks told baby shuld b 95 percent healthy,im curently 30 weeks +4 now an hes growin lovely i jus have my fingers crossd with him,scans evry two weeks since 12 week so i seen him quit a lot,best ov luck,i wuldnt terminate hun its 1 marker u need a few for it to b a problem,was told if my babs hasa probs it shuld b only mild as nothins showin on scans they chek evrythin in detail,although hes on the short side,i jus pray for him :) xx


----------



## xkayleyx

Ps,i dont actualy kno for sure if my babs is goin to b healthy,consultant said tho in some cases babys with high nt are sometimes born totaly healthy! If they pik up more factors aswel asa high n't ur chances ov chromosome abnormalitys get higher,do what u feel is best i am,i jus pray nd wish huns xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

I hate seeing stuff like this because there are so many false positives.

We didnt have the testing done at 12 weeks, but at my 20 week anomoly scan they said the nuchal fold (not nuchal transluency) was measuring 7.6mm (maximum 6mm), i was rushed into a consultants room where i was told my baby could have downs or another defect. Of course i was terrified and Googled everything in sight.

We went back yesterday for a repeat scan (the longest 4 weeks of my life) and the fold was 4.7mm!!! I asked the sonographer should i still be concerned, she said its not even noticeable, if i had seen a measurements of 4.7mm at your anomoly scan i wouldnt have even commented on it.

I did find a website which a study has been done by Leeds University saying that the position of the baby in the womb can affect the results.

Try not to worry too much like i did, sometimes its just nothing at all xx


----------



## xkayleyx

How they get things wrong i dont kno!,when i was 12 weeks+ they measured my babys fold as 7mm,but the next day was measurin 4-5 max is 3,but what a change since the day before so i did question my consultant,and he sed result is still high regardless,an told me about all these posobitlys about baby that could have chhromosome problem,or heart problem,or downs,so he sed i cn have a amnio at 18 weeks,but at 18 weeks got refered to a diffrent hospital because they found something outside the sack cos the sack wasnt fusing to the wall properly in that place,n'e way went to that hospital an what was ther turned out to be a Calcium posit,and consultant up in this other hospital he sed i shuldn hav a amnio done(i had previously lost twins at 24 weeks so was best nt to have amnio due to the miscariage loss he said)so they done a thorough scan an baby looks ok,95 percent chance hes healthy he sed,so i was booked bak at 23 weeks to see if it was a heart problem coz ov the thickend nuchal fold,went had my anomoly at 20 weeks nuchal fold was 5.2 so under 6 so i was happy that was in normal range but they still say it dnt tke away the fact was hight when they first found it at 12+ weeks,so still i was worrying,had scan at 23 weeks at other hospital heart lookd ok :) so was told to come bak evry 4 weeks for scans chek on babys growth,they sed ther was no other markers showin at these scans to say my baby hasa problem,so im hoping an praying he is actully ok,as been goin bak evry 4 weeks for growths an hes below avarage hight wise now! So another worry as they wer talkin about a bone problem!,but hada scan last week (30weeks) and he looks ok on the short side but they are sayin its probs runin in my family,my nan 5ft3 my dad 5ft3 my aunty 5ft2 so i think these heights are below avarage? Im jus prayin for me baby :) iv been havin soooo many scans an havin so many appointments been getin told one thing then another so its all scary,even tho they sed my baby shuld b healthy 95percent i stil worry coz when they found out at 12 weeks it was rly hight they wer basicly tellin me to abort(the scan technitions now) not my consultant althought he did say it normly means a big problem :( jus my luck i thought after burying my twin boys only months before,but he also sed we see this an baby can b ok! So basicly jus carried on an kept posotive,i do get my days where i search the net an look thru my notes an panick,but all i can do is wait till my baby is born now 9 weeks :) x


----------



## FunkyVine

jamielee1126 said:


> Yesterday at our first trimester screening, my boyfriend and I found out that the NT was at 4.95mm. The doctors have been addiment about terminating the pregnancy without doing any additional screening. We are scheduled this Tuesday to terminate the pregnancy, but after reading this board I'm really having second thoughts. I'm sad and scared but want to do my due dilgence in determining if my pregnancy really needs to end.
> 
> If anyone has had NT readings and healthy babies, I'd like to hear more about it and what they did to make sure.

NO ONE should ever tell you to terminate your pregnancy. We were told to think about termination as our baby would be a drain on the health services! That was from a professor too. Do lots of research and talk to people whose babies aren't 'perfect'... blimey whose kids are perfect? I find this new trend in the health service very sinister - what other conditions would they terminate if they could, I wonder...


----------



## xkayleyx

They suggested turmination with me aswel,here i am 31 weeks an jus hopein for the best for my lil boy xx


----------

